# Davis, Alessio, Clementi among 155 tourney field at Bellator 101 in Portland



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator will open its Season 9 lightweight tournament in September with a field of eight fighters who have combined for 172 career victories – and one who will come out of retirement.
> 
> Bellator 101 will take place Sept. 27 at Rose Garden Arena in Portland, the promotion on Wednesday announced. Tickets for the event go on sale Friday, and as usual the main card will air live on Spike TV following Spike.com-streamed prelims.
> 
> ...


MMAJunkie


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Rich Clementi didn't stay retired for long then, always loved 'No Love'. But gonna root for Stapleton, the guy is a beast!


----------

